# To sub or not to sub???



## Nikovr6 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello everyone, i am new to the site. I have a question. I was offered to bid on a exterior hotel repaint. And i can handle 80% of the job but the back of the hotel can not be accesed by Aireal lifts only suspended scafolding. I have no knowledge of this at all! Should I sub this part out or do i run a risk of the sub trying to take the remaining job from me?? I also do not sub very much work out ...i have trust issues i guess..lol
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Welcome to Paint Talk. If your not experienced in swing stage, sub it out. Theres plenty of hungry guys out there these days who are experienced.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I bet there are companies that can do just the scaffold set-up for you as well, especially if you are in a larger city.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Sub it out, I would make sure I met the sub at the site and go over everything you need and expect from him. Get a written proposal from him and make sure he has all his insurance paperwork in order, than put $ on top of his #'s for your trouble and add it to your proposal. I even know GC's that get a few prices even before they submit their estimate. Make sure you have confidence in the company you choose, I have trust issues too and in the end it's your name on the job. I would talk to your insurance carrier as well and make sure the sub has everything they want, being it's something you don't usually get involved in.


----------



## Nikovr6 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I think that is the only way i can go, I am in Fairfield county CT, so i should be able to find some one even though doing a Google search is just about useless these days!! @ Cliffk ...i will contact my insurance agent as well, they might even have a lead for me who knows. it is very unnerving letting someone else do my job. I took over the business from my father and i don't want to ruin our good name as you said.


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

look in to renting a swing stage from some one who can help you set it up,move it, and show you how to run it.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Rather than a Google search, check out your local Home Builders Association, Chamber of Commerce, Rental Yard, Paint Store, etc and try and get a personal recommendation.


----------



## FC Group (May 6, 2011)

There may be a risk, but remember the trust must go both ways. The sub should want to do a good job for you and the client. Good work from them could mean more sub work from you.

Exterior painting minneapolis


----------



## GSDecoration (May 21, 2011)

Greeting from the UK ... we are in the same position as you it sounds, getting to the stage where we have to sub out but finding the good subs is always difficult. We have done just as people advise ... spoken to our insurance and made sure were fully covered, agreed the work at a fixed price with the sub, checked their documents and refferences. 

All we can do now is make sure we are well prepared.. 

Greg 

Painters and decorators London


----------



## StantonblakeInd (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm a subcontractor for an outfit out of Alabama. I restore water towers and ground storage tanks. I have over six years of experience in suspended scaffolding. You can always send me some pics and I'd love to give you some suggestions. I might even be interested in subbing that part of the contract out. 

Stanton Blake


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

The guy never comes back with an update and says if he did the job or what? New PT rule........All threads should have an update on the ending


----------

